# Robbin Crosby RATT Figure/sculpture



## Sebastian (Nov 18, 2011)

This is a commission for a person from the USA 
20 cm / 7.9 in tall figure/sculpture - Robbin Crosby from RATT.

Based on this picture:





























I hope you like it  I'm really happy with how his leather boots/pants/vest came out - very realistic.

If anyone would be interested in figures feel free to PM me 

Thanks


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 18, 2011)

Damn man - that's a great looking model of King.


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 18, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> Damn man - that's a great looking model of King.



Thank You, it was a cool build, I hope to have some more figures coming up soon


----------



## MFB (Nov 18, 2011)

Shit yeah dude,  With a little modification to that, you could make a Randy Rhoads one too.


----------



## Rick (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks badass, Sebastian!


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 19, 2011)

MFB said:


> Shit yeah dude,  With a little modification to that, you could make a Randy Rhoads one too.



Yeah, you're right, I can see that 



Rick said:


> Looks badass, Sebastian!



Thank You Rick!


----------



## Shawn (Mar 3, 2012)

LOVE Robbin Crosby and am a huge fan of Ratt. Nice work!


----------



## SpaceDock (Mar 3, 2012)

That is really awesome! I'd love to see more stuff like this. Do you have any other figures planned? How about the satch or maybe a Steven Wilson!


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks!



SpaceDock said:


> That is really awesome! I'd love to see more stuff like this. Do you have any other figures planned? How about the satch or maybe a Steven Wilson!



Thank You  I have two figures in the works (I'll make a thread when they'll be finished 

And, well, like the Robbin figure - I take also commissions, so if someone will want a Satch figure I think I'd be able to make it


----------



## Alimination (Mar 3, 2012)

+1 on steven wilson idea. lol

must have been fun dude! Did you do the guitar as well?


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 4, 2012)

Alimination said:


> +1 on steven wilson idea. lol
> 
> must have been fun dude! Did you do the guitar as well?



yes  I also made the guitar


----------

